# Looking for a good dog food



## GoinOnce (Dec 29, 2008)

I have been feeding Purina One and recently switched to Diamond. All of my dogs seem to like it and it agrres with everyone except for my 15 month old female. She has not had a solid stoll in the 14 days she has been eating it. I have 3 labs, a mut and 2 small dogs so I am looking for something more economical to feed than Purina One but I want something good for my dogs.

BTW, my 3 labs are not in training everyday but are hunting 2-3 days a week right now.


----------



## DuffDog (Mar 26, 2007)

I have had good luck with Taste of the Wild but it isn't cheap. I sure hope you are getting the dog looked at by a vet.


----------



## GMR (May 17, 2006)

I switched from Eukanuba to Diamond (green bag) about a year ago. The Diamond (yellow bag) didn't seem to put the coats on my dogs that the green bag formula does. No
ill affects, skin is good, health is good, so far so good! And it is much more economical.


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

GoinOnce,
Which Diamond are you feeding the young dog with the stool problem? How much do you feed each meal, do you measure or free feed? How many times a day do you feed? 
More info when you write again.


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

I know a lot of trainer folks like to feed:

Eukanuba Premium Performance and/or Purina Pro Plan


----------



## David Eaton (Feb 24, 2005)

Become a Purina Pro Club Member and save the weight circles. If you are not, everytime you throw out a bag of 37# Purina One, you are throwing away $4.07. It adds up quick.

David Eaton


----------



## Chance Raehn (Dec 18, 2008)

I've fed Eukanuba for seven years. Used Premium Performance, Active and regular Adult and love the results. Great coats, skin and dogs are very healthy. Stool is less and harder - I guess this only matters if you have to pick it up regularly.


----------



## skeeter1804 (Jan 3, 2009)

We had problems with Diamond food. Our Black Lab and German Shorthair was losing weight so we switched to different food. So we started using Walmart food and they started gaining weight.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

I always really like blackwood dog food....when I fed it the dogs did GREAT....unfortunately in Alaska it is a little pricey...
currently feed Sam's club - Exceed lamb and rice....and the dogs are doing very well on it too....
Juli


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

There is a lot of good food out there. It really depends where you live and what is available to buy and how much you want to spend.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

We feed PMI Exclusive.

Chicken and Rice Large Breed Puppy
Chicken and Rice Large Breed Adult
And Performance for dogs in training.

Have great luck with this, their hair coats are fantastic and as long as you feed according to the chart on the bag you will have no problems. 

If you like Purina Pro Plan you will LOVE Exclusive.

here is a link that will guide you to feed stores that either carry it or CAN get it if you just ask them to.

http://purinamills.com/DealerLocator.aspx?SearchType=Z&ZipCode=66221


----------

